# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  > [Προσφορά] POWERFIX πένσα ακροδεκτών & Απογυμνωτής καλωδίων RG59

## antonis_p

ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ LIDL ΑΠΟ ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 12.09

https://www.lidl-hellas.gr/el/prosfores.htm?articleId=32753

https://www.lidl-hellas.gr/el/prosfo...rticleId=32763

από εδώ: https://www.lidl-hellas.gr/el/prosfo...id=1539&week=2

----------

gRooV (08-09-19), 

Sakan89 (07-09-19)

----------

